# Night out on the town [Updated 4/12/04]



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Everyone on here is invited to this event. It will be a nice beginning of the weekend.










Heres the Details

7/8 pm - 10pm - I have arranged for a party tour/trolley on this







. We will be stopping at an as of undecided restraunt (Although everyone who has signed up for the trolley has voted for Hooters) for appetizers.

At 10pm-2am the night concludes at LaBoom nightclub in Boston. FREE admission for Law Enforcment Officer's and Their Guests: It is my choice to consider you a LEO so here is who I accept:

Police Officers (Campus, Municipal, State, Federal)
Aux Police Officers
Sheriff's 
Fire Dept
Constables
M.P.'s 
Im sorry if I left any others out, so feel free to email me your name and i'll make sure you are included.

If you would like more detail's about this feel free to email me.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Where the hell is LaBoom night club? Buy the way, are the girls on the flyer going to be there? :shock:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

MARINECOP said:


> Where the hell is LaBoom night club? Buy the way, are the girls on the flyer going to be there? :shock:


LaBoom is in a small village outside of Cozumel. The women look a little like the picture after you drink at least a dozen beers in a 1/2 hour time span. As the night goes on, you will forget that they have no teeth, charge by the hour, report to a gentleman by the name of T-Bone who takes half of their profits and these girls will do anything for those little off white colored rocks that you see on TV. Some of them may even have grown up being called Joe, Mike, David or Bob. Somehow I have a feeling that after this party, we will have a few short stories to discuss again regarding off duty cops, alcohol and women.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> MARINECOP said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is LaBoom night club? Buy the way, are the girls on the flyer going to be there? :shock:
> ...


LaBoom is in the "Alley" its across from the big easy in the Boston Common area. Considering its a free night for people to get together, it is worth it.

I'll also be gracing the decks at some point in the night

We had fun on last years Booze Cruise, im sure this one will be no different.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Hopefully no one from the Herald or fox will be there


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

the more the merrier. There is nothing to hide.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

The Trolley/Bus is closed. Laboom is still open for invites. If you want to get in, let me know ASAP.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ohhh This sounds like a good time :-D

Add me in. 

Scott


----------



## Nightstick (Jun 26, 2003)

I am reliably told that HousingCop and Hunter will be present for the festivities. They will be unarmed so don't shoot.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Reminder** I have spoken to SEVERAL officers from other dept's who have stated they will be coming on the 21st. MANY of whom have not submitted their names. Due to the clubs other promotion during the night they expect that the club will fill quickly and due to fire codes they cannot overfill the club. Therefore your name MUST be on the list in order to assure your entry. 

Email me with First names and Last to get in. 

By the way, since im the only one who knows who is already signed up, your reliable information seems very un-reliable!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey that does sound like fun. I hope all of you that do attend are safe. and that there will be no discussions in short stories. Some1 should organize a golf tournament!


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Just as a reminder*

I have received many inquiries into this and have herd of many people going as well as bringing guests. At the same time their names have not been listed.

Please note, I have instructed the club to not accept badges at the door Due to previous negative expirences with off duty law enforcement.

Make sure you send your first name and last to [email protected]


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Since I will not be around tomorrow to post I am leaving this to all who plan on attending.

Doors to the club open at 2200 Hrs. Anyone who has sent me names, just walk to the front of the line and let the door guy know you are there for the "Law Enforcement night".

He will check your ID and your guests who will then direct you to a female who will give you your admission pass.

Any questions I will probly check my email once more until friday night.

As a reminder, if you were planning on attending and have not submitted your names, you best do so soon. If Your name is not on the list you will be required to pay the full admission price for the club.

Email : [email protected]

Rob

PS. we should have some type of Masscops meet there? :t:


----------

